# Solid Gold - Soft Poop



## Dillinger (Apr 7, 2010)

I know there has been variations of this question asked a bunch of times, but just wanted to see if anyone had a recommendations for this specifically.

My 12 week old puppy has been on Solid Gold Wolf Cub Large Breed and his poop is very soft, not exactly runny, but soft. 

The breeder was feeding him Eukanuba Natural Puppy, and his poop was soft then too.

I want to switch his food over to Wellness or Blue Buffalo. Which do you think would be better? Is one generally better to switch to because of different ingredients than Solid Gold?

Thanks!


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

how long has he been on the wolf cub?

how much are you feeding?

has he been checked for parasites?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Solid Gold Wolf Cub is a good kibble.

When you switched from Eukanuba to Solid Gold did you switch it slowly? Puppies can have runny stools if you switch foods too fast.


----------



## SARAHSMITH (Sep 19, 2010)

My 8 week old puppy is on Canidae and the same problem. At times its even been watery, but mostly just very soft. I need to take him to the vet and check for parasites as suggested. He is on a medicine right now that the breeder gave me. It's a syring of orange medicine that I gave him yesterday and then another I give in 2 weeks. I assume this is worm meds but not sure. 
I read adding a spoonful of canned pumpkin helps? Is this right anyone?


----------



## ahazra (Aug 20, 2010)

We were dog sitting a friend's lab and when we ran out of the lab's kibbles, I used the Solid Gold Wolf(which I had). Same thing..soft/runny stool. However, it's nothing to do with the brand. It's more to do with the sudden change in the diet. In 3/4 days things should get back to normal. I did give the lab a little Pepto-Bismal each day to help as well. Bottom line, if your dog is worm/parasites free than this change in diet is not a big problem.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Have the vet check for parasites, specifically coccidia. My 8 week old has it and they didn't catch it on the first fecal check but when things didn't improve they did a 2nd check 2 days later and caught it. Also sometimes it takes a 2 rounds of meds to get rid of it.


----------



## Dillinger (Apr 7, 2010)

I slowly transitioned over a weeks time. He has been on Solid Gold for about a week now. His fecal was also checked last week and was clear.

Should I try the pumpkin before trying to switch foods again?


----------



## Schatzi09 (Sep 10, 2010)

My schatzi had a similar problem when she was on blue buffalo large breed puppy, I switched her to taste of the wild and havent had a problem since. The main thing is to switch their food slowly so they get used to the new food. hope this helps


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

Schatzi09 said:


> My schatzi had a similar problem when she was on blue buffalo large breed puppy, I switched her to taste of the wild and havent had a problem since. The main thing is to switch their food slowly so they get used to the new food. hope this helps


most of us wont use TOTW on a GSD pup due to the higher Ca levels.some arent as concerned about it.


----------



## Schatzi09 (Sep 10, 2010)

Oh I actually wasnt aware of that my gsd is a year old, should I be concerned?


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

i have eagle pack kibble for breakfast and dinner, and taste of the wild for lunch


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Schatzi09 said:


> Oh I actually wasnt aware of that my gsd is a year old, should I be concerned?


A year old and older is ok, under a year old is not ok.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

_"i have eagle pack kibble for breakfast and dinner, and taste of the wild for lunch" _

Yes but what does your dog eat?


----------



## Dillinger (Apr 7, 2010)

I tried canned pumpkin and his poop is still soft. I think I am going to try Blue Buffalo this weekend or Wellness...


----------

